# Hydraulic pump 4440 JD



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone know what is involved in replacing the hydraulic pump on a John Deere 4440? It is leaking on top between the pump and the selector.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Why don't you reseal your old hyd pump? Remove radiator to access the hyd pump.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Rebuild the entire pump.....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Talked to JD dealer and they said to remove the radiator and condenser/oil cooler to get it out. Of course there are a few other items. Already busted a ac hose so will have to get that too. Almost have the radiator out.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Update have the radiator out and blew gunk out. It was nasty down there. Now I have to find a 1 1/4 and 1 inch flare nut wrench to undue the two lines on the side that you can't get an open wrench in the space. Then I will figure how to get the pump out. :angry:


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Best tool for me is the phone to make an appointment and a trailer to haul it to the dealer


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Beav said:


> Best tool for me is the phone to make an appointment and a trailer to haul it to the dealer


I think it is a little late for that?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Need to do the same soon. Our 4440 needs a new rad. Likely will change the pump drive at the same time.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> I think it is a little late for that?


gradyjohn

It's not too late to cut some angle irons to set on boom cyl rods held in place by rad hose clamps on each side to provide safety stops for repairman's protection from possible falling FEL boom!!!!!!.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beav said:


> Best tool for me is the phone to make an appointment and a trailer to haul it to the dealer


Do that here and it might come back in worse condition then when it left.



gradyjohn said:


> Does anyone know what is involved in replacing the hydraulic pump on a John Deere 4440? It is leaking on top between the pump and the selector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your last picture I would start with removing the loader and the hood.



Tx Jim said:


> gradyjohn
> 
> It's not too late to cut some angle irons to set on boom cyl rods held in place by rad hose clamps on each side to provide safety stops for repairman's protection from possible falling FEL boom!!!!!!.


That would make me nervous working like that. Maybe its chained up some how.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Do that here and it might come back in worse condition then when it left.
> 
> Looking at your last picture I would start with removing the loader and the hood.
> 
> That would make me nervous working like that. Maybe its chained up some how.


The loader is blocked up. Just need a 1 1/4 flare nut wrench and a 1 inch flare nut wrench. They are on the lines on the left and right.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Update.

I have got a 1/2 inch drive crowsfoot 12pt 1 1/4. That will take care of the left side line. I should receive a 1" hydraulic line wrench Monday or Tuesday. Talked to another JD person and they said I had to raise the fuel tank to get the pump out. I have run out of time on spring break. As a side note I took the radiator to a repair shop because the side pieces were loose. They will fix that and check it out. Hope to have is all back together by hay season. Say a mayfly last night ... hay season might come early in N Texas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks pretty much like our JD400 and JD401C. Inspect the coupler closely while it's out, never easier to replace than now.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Looks pretty much like our JD400 and JD401C. Inspect the coupler closely while it's out, never easier to replace than now.


Coupler bushings will be replaced while it is easy to work on with the radiator out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

There are some differences though, the bushings can be changed on our loader without pulling the radiator or anything else, it ain't easy. If its near the shop when they need changed its just as easy to pull the radiator, if out in the field leave the radiator in and work by feel. Since installing a new pulley on the front of the 400 haven't had one go out yet, the old pulley just ate em up pretty regular.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

mlappin said:


> There are some differences though, the bushings can be changed on our loader without pulling the radiator or anything else, it ain't easy. If its near the shop when they need changed its just as easy to pull the radiator, if out in the field leave the radiator in and work by feel. Since installing a new pulley on the front of the 400 haven't had one go out yet, the old pulley just ate em up pretty regular.


Yep I normally change them with the radiator in but now it is a piece of cake with the radiator and all the other stuff removed. I changed the damper a while back but they still wear out over a period of time.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I finely got it out and at the JD dealer.

This is my comments if someone else has to do this.

1. Remove the fuel tank and the radiator. I had to jack the fuel tank up about 5 inches to get the pump out. I also had to remove the the fittings on the left and right and turn it 1/4 turn to wrestle it out."

2 Be able to have it inside where the wind won't be a problem

3 An "A" Frame would be great.

4 Get the proper wrenches for the left line and the right line. I spent $50 for a 1 1/4" crows foot for the left line and finally was able to remove it with a small pipe wrench because the crows foot slipped. The 1" hydraulic line wrench worked great ... could not find a 1 1/4".

5 Have another person to help you especially when you take it out ... damn thing is heavy.

6 Removing the loader may or not be good. My cylinders need reworking so raising and blocking it up was the best. If is is a quick tac and you have a A frame remove it.

That is all I can think of right now ... can't wait to put it back in. :huh: :huh: :huh:

PS. I will remove the fuel tank before reinstalling.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Before you spend a lot of money with your John Deere dealer , call Kin Tech Indutries 573 332 7700. I have bought several rebuilt pumps from them and they are usually way cheaper than having one rebuilt. I just got 1 for our 4430 and it was around $700. Great people to deal with.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'll second Kin Tech got a pump for my JD 400 backhoe way cheaper and they where able to answer my questions with confidence.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Bob M said:


> Before you spend a lot of money with your John Deere dealer , call Kin Tech Indutries 573 332 7700. I have bought several rebuilt pumps from them and they are usually way cheaper than having one rebuilt. I just got 1 for our 4430 and it was around $700. Great people to deal with.


I already committed and they have my pump working on it.


----------

